# Wo ist die Visualisierung in Exaile?

## V10lator

Hi,

Ich finde auf viele Screenshots von Exaile eine Visualisierung.

Beispiele hierfür sind z.B.

http://www.xup.in/pic,88901166/Screenshot.png

http://polishlinux.org/reviews/exaile/wizualizacje.png

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_vYBCVLaRpYM/R6Adffw5GvI/AAAAAAAAAKU/wNBGG9wb5ho/Exaile.png

Natürlich ist diese Visualisierung nicht das Non plus Ultra aber besser als nichts.

Jedenfalls habe ich Exaile mit allen USE Flags installiert, sehe aber keine Visualisierung. Auch in den Einstellungen (speziell bei den Plug-Ins) ist kein Hinweis zu finden.

Was fehlt mir?

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde auf eine fehlende libvisual hindeuten.

Oder das ist gut versteckt...

----------

## V10lator

libvisual ist installiert.

Und ich bin die Einstellungen mittlerweile so oft durchgegangen das ich an mir selbst zweifeln würde, hätte ich etwas übersehen.

//EDIT: Ich habe gerade testweise auf 0.3.1 Beta upgedatet (Auf Anfrage kann ich das ebuild gern sharen, aber ich warne vor das ich mich mit ebuilds nicht gut auskenne und es eine ganz einfache Anpassung des 0.3.0.1 ebuilds ist) - Auch dort keine Spur von Visualisierung.

----------

